# Johnny House Build and My GSP Ruger



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a 17 month old German Shorthair Pointer that I have been working with religiously. He is from Chris McDaniel's sire Buddy at Oconee GSP's and Dam Freida Von Heidbrink Sadie from Julia Heidbrink. He is one heck of a dog for sure! His parents are hands down beautiful athletes with great genetics! Ruger has been around a lot of quail and has performed well on hunts. He has a very strong desire to hunt and was used to hunt 100 quail successfully last season at BrookFair Plantation. I attended Royal Run Kennel's training seminar they had earlier this year with Ruger. I learned very important information from David and Sarah King and was also able to see other dogs perform. Ruger decided to have an "off day" at the seminar and performed poorly. It seemed as if he took this time to run around and play at the seminar instead of working the birds properly like he normally does. I was slightly embarrassed at the time, but for him being such a young dog at the time I was proud. As long as my dog is having a good time doing anything, I am happy. Dogs will be dogs! With this in mind, I knew a Johnny house was a necessity if I was going to do field trials soon. 

     I am completing my senior year of college so the construction of the Johnny house took place in the garage of my home at college. I think it turned out well considering I was only able to use the tools I had away from home. I am keeping the quail currently in my backyard at college until I move it to our farm back home for good (only 3 weeks or so). I really wanted to build a 6x6 style, but for the current circumstances living away from the farm, I had to build one that wouldn't be a pain to transport. I designed a house on a 4x3 platform that is 5ft tall with a 2x2 feed/water station. I know it’s not your typical Johnny house dimensions’, but this allows for easy transport back home. After graduation I plan to build a 6x6 style that will be more permanent. 

     The actual house base is 4x3, but I needed more space to incorporate a feed and water system. I built a 2x2 "feed area" to the back of the house so the feed and water wouldn't obstruct them flying to perch. The feed and water system should last around 2 weeks for them. The feed is in the typical hanging feeder and I made the waterer from a square 5 gallon bucket with 3 nipples. I went heavy on the hardware cloth around for protection and will be surprised even if a cricket can enter. I used non-treated lumber due to price and also because I knew this Johnny house is just for the time being until I graduate college in a few months. Because the wood is not treated, I loaded all wood with SEVERAL coats of paint to withstand the elements for a few short months. I allowed the house to properly "air out" so that the quail wouldn't be bothered by paint fumes before I put them inside. I will also add the quail funnel for them to enter when I move the house to our farm in just a few weeks. The house is built as a "sled" so I can easily hook up to the house with our Polaris Range and move around the farm. I currently have 20 quail in the house and have plenty of room to hold more if needed.  I read tons of information regarding Johnny houses and decided to go with the solid floor design instead of hardware cloth. A layer of sand is covering the floor to absorb waste and for them to dust. I also added some CRP grass for the covey to bed in for comfort. I understand the reason behind the mesh floor design, but considering this is only a temporary house I will use hardware cloth mesh in my next house build. They absolutely love their house and are very happy! (Ignore the "messy" garage considering I had to work around my roommates' mess) I also added a few pictures of working Ruger on some planted birds.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 25, 2012)

*more*

A few more pictures.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice JH, what kind of recall funel are you going to use?  Do you plan on making one or buying one?  Good looking pup too. I know several people now that are really happy with their pups for Miss Julia. Congrats on school good to see young folks getting an education.

SJ


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for the mention John! Chris McDaniel has a fine male too, and Buddy (Chris' GSP) is a fine duck hunting GSP. In fact Buddy does lots of hunting... ducks, geese, doves... whatever needs retrieving!

Your Ruger is gorgeous, and there is nothing like a pup to give us an interesting time at a seminar! Remember Annie, my FC, at one of those seminars?  I am not sure if she was at the one you attended, but she didn't do as well as she always does either....lol. 

I love that Johnny house!!  

One more tidbit   Sadie (Freida von Heidbrink) is now spayed and living the life of ease now. I have been using my Johnny house and have already learned that the quail that are turned out never make it back in there.  She is penned while I have the others out working, but once we are done and I turn her loose, she runs as fast as she can to the field and when she comes back she has a "treasure"! She is not a trained hunter, so she just stalks the poor released bird until she catches it!  Grrrrrr..... lol.  She will point just fine.... while she is figuring out how to catch her bird!  I don't have the heart to lock her in a kennel again. She is having too much fun! Guess I will just have to buy a few more birds 

There is not a squirrel running around on the ground, or any kind of critter that is safe from our lovely protector and hunter!


----------



## Sam H (Sep 25, 2012)

Great job on the johnny house John....I am going to use one on my place for the first time...I got lucky and my bird supplier gave me an old one he had and I only had to repair/rebuild it....which now is ready for the field...Its 4x8 and should comfortably hold 50-75 birds on a regular basis....
With you getting one of Ms Julia's GSP dogs , you got a good one...I had the pleasure of meeting Ms Julia at Royal Runs final clinic last spring w/David King...She brought Rusty , which I think my Lil Bella took a shine to...LOL...Anyway , Ms Julia's dogs are top knotch bred , great bloodlines and get plenty of love...Ruger is a fine looking GSP...
Good luck with your johnny house this year!!...I'm certainly looking forward to having mine for the first time...hopefully it'll make the birds a little more independent , wilder and fly stronger for some good training , work and hunting!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim P (Sep 26, 2012)

I second what Sam said, I need to get some plans for a jonny house I'd like to put one or 2 at the new place I got this year.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 27, 2012)

Julia, I am happy to hear that Sadie is doing well in retirement! I can really tell that Ruger took alot from Buddy's side since he loves to swim. I cannot explain how much this dogs LOVES the water. I would bet he spends more time in the water than land haha! Everyone thinks I should have named him Fish. 

I plan to make my own recall funnel pretty soon and will post pictures on how it turns out. I assume it will take a few trys to get it right and may have to just purchase one from Lion Country Supply. 

If anyone ever has questions on how to build them I will be happy to help.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 27, 2012)

The reason why I asked about the funnel is because of predators.  Lion Country sells one that won't let critters in. It's set up for anything heavier than a bird and it closes.  I haven't used a Johnny House, but have been told you have to check them daily because of critters. I've also heard of guys setting up a solar electric fence around it too and on top to keep the owls and hawks out. I'm curious as to how well it will work out for you this season. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 28, 2012)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Julia, I am happy to hear that Sadie is doing well in retirement! I can really tell that Ruger took alot from Buddy's side since he loves to swim. I cannot explain how much this dogs LOVES the water. I would bet he spends more time in the water than land haha! Everyone thinks I should have named him Fish.
> 
> I plan to make my own recall funnel pretty soon and will post pictures on how it turns out. I assume it will take a few trys to get it right and may have to just purchase one from Lion Country Supply.
> 
> ...




FWIW....The recall funnels aren't as easy to build as they look...At least for me....The ones LCS and GunDog Supply sell for $19.95 are well woth the money for the quality and hassel....IMHO


----------

